# can a jeep cherokee 4.0L tow a catalina 22?



## toastchee (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there my salty brothers and sisters,

Typical scheming sailor question...can a '97 Jeep cherokee 4.0L comfortably tow a Catalina 22 or comparable boat? How can i find out how much these trailor sailors weigh?

I have neither, first step is to trade for the Jeep.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Should be no problem with a Cat 22 or similar weight boat. If an automatic transmission, you might want to add a transmission fluid cooler if you'll be towing very far, or in hilly areas.

Regards,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HI there,
You should have no worrys with a 4L jeep, towing a 22ft. I tow my moonraker26 (ft) with my 96 suby outback 2.5L and i can tow that all day and put it in and out of the water with ease. If I could afford the fuel ((over in NZ ) I would buy a jeep at the drop of a hat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's not really about whether it can tow it, not really... it's about whether it can stop it, and whether it can control it on windy roads, etc. My J/24 weighs 3000lbs + the trailer, and it's quite a load to stop... of course it has a 900lbs keel. Find the exact weight of the 22' boat, go online and lookup the towing capacities of the Jeep, and try to stay well under the rated amount. My little sante fe can pull my horse trailer empty, but it's at the max rating, and it just doesn't feel safe. I prefer the Ford F150 pickup which can literally pull anything - I think it's rated for 7500lbs, compared to the SanteFe at 2600.
The 4 liter motor in the Jeep is plenty - but the short wheelbase could be an issue for heavy boats. The Cat22 may be under 2000lbs - if so, then you have no real concerns.

Mike


----------



## SunnySideUp (Apr 8, 2006)

*Weights*

A Catalina 22 built between the years of 69'-95' displacement is 2490lbs and the ballast is of three weights 550/650/700lbs. The ballast changed through the years. To be more accurate on the year and the weight of the ballast you would need to check with Catalina.


----------



## toastchee (Mar 8, 2006)

I love you guys! Ok the vodka's talking too. 

The other baby I'm looking at is a relatively rare(?) Neptune 24. Compared to the interior of a Cat22, it's a freaking castle. I wonder if it weighs significantly more? 

Had a great sail today here in Nashville at Percy Priest. easily 10kts, perfect temp, some fun chop. By the way, do giant houseboaters conveniently forget the rules of the road? Oh well, better for me give way and be safe. 

Dan in Nashville, possilbly soon to be of Charleston, sc.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A weight distributing hitch may help quite a bit, if the boat is near the maximum for your Jeep.  equalizer hitches come to mind.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A short wheelbase makes towing easier, espec backing. Look at tractor trailers. My 4.0 Jeep Wrangler will handle 3,000 lbs with ease. My old CJ-5. with a 304 V8 and overload springs, would handle 5,000 lbs.
Just keep the tongue weight to around 10%. If there isn't enough tongue weight the trailer will start swaying.

Gary


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

Hauled a Catalina 22 about 150 miles one way at least a dozen times with a 1994 Toyota 4Runner with a 3.0L V6 engine. No problems, but you do have to be very careful when braking.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is "what it will pull" and "what's sane" - not necessarily the same number. Make sure you know the weight of the boat and trailer, including all the "stuff" stored on the boat, and make sure that weight is less than the towing capacity of the Jeep. Your Jeep will certainly pull more than the stated towing capacity, but if you were to be involved in a crash with an overweight rig it is my understanding that you could be held liable and your insurance company CAN refuse coverage.

John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Trailer Brakes*

I've had a car hauling trailer for several years. Never got around to hooking up the trailer brakes it was equipped with until shortly after I had very not fun experience. Pulling a vehicle on the highway - pulled just fine - 70 mph speed limit - I was doing just over 55 - downhill on wet pavement after rain and it started swaying. Probably 10 degrees back and forth for a total of 20.  Two eighteen wheelers behind me in either lane had time to slow down and turn on they're flashers _(because they just knew I was gonna wreck)_ but I got it under control. Pulled of at the next exit "til my legs stopped shaking. Drove 45 the rest of the way home. I was pulling a caravan with a two door S10 Blazer _(equally matched in weight)_- I had pulled full size pick ups with a four door S10 Blazer before without a problem. Gear ratios have a lot to do with the pulling part but if you have a 2500 lb vehicle with a 3000 lb boat behind you and someone pulls out in front of you (and they will) then you're not gonna stop without trailer brakes. Funny thing is I don't really see them on boat trailers. Probably to do with the axle being under water at times. Especially salt. I now have a Rhodes 22 that weighs 3000 plus the trailer and I pull it with a 3/4 ton truck.

I also owned a Cherokee with a 4.0 and they'll pull a house but a house will push them. Going just a few miles on occasion then take it real careful. For piece of mind get a full size truck or suv.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The swaying problem sounds more like a problem due to insufficient trailer tongue weight than a problem with the brakes.


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

oh hell yes. No problem. 97 jeep is rated for 4000 lbs. just give yourself some room to stop....and maybe don't tailgate too much


----------

